# X Country



## 4x4 (29 July 2012)

So does anyone know if the XC will be on terrestrial tv or is it bloody buffering internet again on Monday?


----------



## Happy Horse (29 July 2012)

I am sure it will be on the red button.


----------



## 4x4 (29 July 2012)

No equestrian has been on my red button so far...we have only got Freeview.


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

Yep!
12.30pm-1pm BBC One
1pm-1.45pm BBC Two
1.45pm-2.45pm BBC One

_(2.45pm-5.45pm BBC Three)_ x


----------

